

Verizon to take on Netflix with Web service - tilt
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/06/us-verizon-paytv-idUSTRE7B527L20111206

======
angdis
I wish verizon would just stick to being a "pipe." As much as I would
appreciate a competitor to netflix, it just seems like there would be an
enormous temptation for verizon to throttle down netflix (or other media
services) while throttling up their own offerings.

Don't forget that this is a company that is happy to shamelessly rake-in
pocket change selling stupid overpriced ringtones to kids and thinks nothing
of permanently installing annoying crapware on their android phones.

